# Girls will get you in trouble every time.



## OSU Sportsman (Sep 26, 2011)

Monday morning in Washington County I was hunting my way back toward the cabin to grab some lunch. I came down along the edge of a standing corn field to the corner of an open woods. As I reached the edge of the woods, up pops a doe and buck about 30 yards away. They run down to the bottom of the hill and stop about 100 yards away. I found an open window and fired off the old muzzle loader. I watched as the buck went north and the doe headed south. After the smoke cleared and I got reloaded I started to head down to see if I could find any blood. I take about 4 steps and there stands the buck only this time he was only about 60 yards away. He had circled back around and the only thing on his mind was trying to find that doe. I had a nice open shot and put the crosshairs behind his shoulder and dropped him on the spot. Biggest one I've shot so far so I'll take him.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

a nice one ,being in the right place at the right time, couple yrs back had a doe go by on the move and shortly after here comes a 6 pt ..got him....


----------



## sfannin (Oct 31, 2013)

anyone know where I can buy frozen skipjack?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sfannin said:


> anyone know where I can buy frozen skipjack?



Hello sfannin,,, and WELCOME!
#1 You gotta post your question in the RIGHT thread. Like under 'FISHING',
Either NSEW, Central, Erie etc.(unless you want to 'cook' skippies in the 'Hunters Lodge'.)
AND it really helps if you post JUST the city near where you live.
Then, if you leave pertinent info out of your question, like WHERE in OHIO you want to buy skipjack,
somebody won't have the chance to smartly answer "FLORIDA"! 

Ask the right person in the right spot, and someone just might HAND YOU SOME SKIPPIES.
Good Luck


----------

